# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Familja Arapi kërkon vajzën e tyre Maria Arapi, të marrë peng në Zvicër

## Albo

*Këngëtarja shqiptare, peng në zvicër*


Petrika GROSI

Dje, denoncimi i nënës dhe vëllait të Mariza Arapit te Liri Berisha e më pas në zyrat e Interpolit dhe redaksinë e Shekullit


Maria aktualisht është 26 vjeç. Ajo ka mbaruar Liceun Artistik në Korçë për kanto me rezultate të mira, në vitin 97. Më pas Maria ka qenë mësuese muzike në shkollën Tefta Tashko Koço të Korçës. Veç muzikës ajo është marrë me poezi. Kjo vajzë më 2002-shin ka fituar çmimin e parë për poezinë më të mirë në konkursin mbarëkombëtar të letërsisë zhvilluar në Laç. Më pas Maria nxori një album me këngë popullore dhe videoklip në bashkëpunim me këngëtarin Telha Zeza. Në këtë album vajza njihet me emrin e saj artistik Mariza. Ajo ka marrë pjesë edhe në disa emisione muzikore në TV e radio. Për talentin e Maries kanë folur njerëz të njohur të artit dhe kulturës si: Sabri Hamiti, Xhevahir Spahiu, Ali Aliu, Sotiraq Vangjeli, Dhimitër Orgocka etj. Ky ishte dhe një prezantim i shkurtër për Marie Arapin. 

***
Ditën e djeshme në redaksinë Shekulli-Kontakt, erdhën të shqetësuar, mbuluar nga një hije hutimi, një grua e moshuar dhe një djalë i ri... Vijmë prej Bilishtit të Korçës, - na thotë djali, i cili quhej Alban dhe ishte i vëllai i Maries. Gruaja e moshuar, Margarita, është nëna e Maries. Ajo nisi të na tregonte me lot në sy dhe me vështrimin që kërkonte dëshpërimisht një premtim ndihme... 

***
Biseduam me nënën dhe vëllanë e Maries për të kuptuar më mirë rrjedhën e ngjarjeve. Duke ndërprerë e plotësuar njëri-tjetrin, ata na treguan këtë histori dramatike që nisi me ëndrrat e një vajze për tu bërë këngëtare e që nuk dihet ende se si do të përfundojë... 
Maria Arapi prej tri vitesh jeton në Zvicër. Fillimisht familjarët e saj na tregojnë se vajza u nis si këngëtare me një grup muzikor nga Tirana dhe Laçi që përbëhej nga 4 vajza këngëtare soliste dhe 4 instrumentistë. Menaxheri i tyre, I. V. ishte një shqiptar nga Kosova. Më 16 dhjetor të 2003-shit, Maria njoftoi familjarët se filloi të punonte si këngëtare në një Night-Club. Përgjithësisht, nga sa di familja e saj, vajza atje këndonte për komunitetin shqiptar. Gjërat në fillim na u dukën normale. Kjo deri në qershor 2004, - tregon nëna Margaritë. Albani shton: Fillimisht motra nisi të na mbështeste ekonomikisht duke na dërguar muajt e parë nga 1 milionë lekë/muaji, shumë e cila u pre së bashku me telefonat e saj që u rralluan ndjeshëm. 
Por familja nisi të shqetësohej kur telefonatat nga Mariza u pakësuan shumë. Pak muaj pas hyrjes në punë, motra na telefonoi dhe na tha se kishte shkuar të punonte në një tjetër lokal dhe se pronari quhej S. Z. nga Ferizaj, thotë Albani, duke shtuar se pas kësaj telefonate lidhjet me familjen u bënë të rralla. Familja ka nisur të shqetësohet për fatin e vajzës. Margarita rrëfen: E pyeta vajzën pse nuk del më shpesh në telefon. Mu përgjigjej: Nuk më lë pronari të flas. Njëherë madje Margarita ka dëgjuar në sfond zëra në gjuhë sllave e më pas një zë të trashë burri që tha: Ska punë Maria të flasë në telefon.
Margarita pas këmbënguljeve të shumta (Si nuk më ka ikur akoma mendja me këto që po heq, - psherëtin herë pas here) arrin të flasë në telefon me pronarin e lokalit dhe i kërkon të dijë për vajzën. Pas disa debateve, ai i thotë me ton kërcënues dërgoje policinë e Zvicrës se po e pimë një kafe së bashku.... Pas këtij debati, Maria shkëputi thuajse çdo lloj kontaktimi me të afërmit e saj në Shqipëri. 

***
Biseda e fundit me këtë person (nëna e Maries është e bindur se vajza tashmë është peng dhe shfrytëzohet prej tij) dhe disa mesazhe telefonike të tij, aktualisht familja i ka dorëzuar në Ministrinë e Brendshme në cilësinë e provës. Tashmë familja ka denoncuar dhe kjo çështje pritet të marrë rrugë. Nëna dhe vëllai i Maries tashmë nuk janë të sigurt as për vendndodhjen e vajzës. Personi në fjalë (Margarita dhe Albani e quajnë tutori) u ka telefonuar një ditë papritur dhe u ka thënë: Nesër po ja pres biletën e po e nis për në Shqipëri. Nëna tregon se të nesërmen shkuan në aeroportin e Rinasit për të pritur të lumtur kthimin e vajzës... Por nuk erdhi askush. Nga Rinasi udhëtuan drejt Tiranës dhe aty u lidhën sërish në telefon me numrin e Zvicrës. Në telefon doli S. Z., i cili u thotë: E kam çuar në Gjermani.... 


Disa nga SMS-të që Maria i ka dërguar nënës së vet:

SMS 1
Po e shkruaj fshehurazi këtë mesazh se ky nuk më lë ta kap telefonin me dorë. Ai është kafshë, mama.... 

SMS 2 

Dielli i mirë duket që në mëngjes. Nuk kam për ta harruar mama, fjalën tënde. Zoti ka për ta dënuar rëndë! Zoti më ndihmoftë të shkoj prej këtej. Shpirti mu vreros dhe më duhet të vij aty patjetër. Nuk do ta zgjas deri në prill... Dua të vij atje më shpejt!..

SMS e fundit (data 1 maj 2006, ora 10.30)

Mama, Boni (shkurtim i emrin të vëllait, Alban)... O më shpëtoni, o më lini këtu të vdes...


Margarita na tregoi dje në Shekulli-Kontakt, edhe përpjekjet e saj pranë autoriteteve këtu në Tiranë. Familjarët kishin shkuar në Ministrinë e Jashtme, pranë Zyrës së Protokollit, ku janë përpjekur për ta sjellë vajzën në Shqipëri pa futur policinë në mes. Pas ndërhyrjes së Ministrisë së Jashtme, (rruga mbetet e paqartë) Maria është lejuar ti telefonojë sërish shtëpisë. S. Z. u ka thënë se donte të bashkëjetonte me Marien, dhe se nuk mund tua jepte!!). E si mund të bashkëjetojë ai me të, ai është i martuar..., - psherëtin Margarita dhe sytë i përloten sërish.
Gjithsesi, në kushtet e krijuara kanë mundur të shkëpusin një premtim se vajza do të lejohej të kthehej në maj të këtij viti. As në maj vajza nuk është bërë e gjallë. Më pas ata kanë kontaktuar me përfaqësues të konsullatës sonë në Zvicër. Përsëri kanë tentuar ta zgjidhin çështjen pa bërë denoncim. Në konsullatë u kanë thënë se do të merreshin me këtë çështje dhe do ta sqaronin. Pasi kaluan ditë pa përgjigje, familjarët telefonuan për herë të dytë pranë përfaqësisë sonë diplomatike në Bern, por çuditërisht kanë marrë një përgjigje shumë të vrazhdë.... 
Pas gjithë këtyre peripecive, ditën e djeshme, nënë e bir, e kanë mbajtur frymën në Tiranë, me dy adresa në duar: Zonjën Liri Berisha dhe zyrat e redaksisë së Shekullit. Margarita dhe Albani kanë takuar bashkëshorten e kryeministrit. Falë ndërhyrjes së saj mundëm të shkonim në zyrat e Interpolit, ku na morën të dhënat dhe adresën e vajzës në Zvicër... Ndryshe askush nuk do ta vinte ujin në zjarr, - përfundon rrëfimin e saj të dhimbshëm nëna e Maria Arapit.

----------


## Brari

Albo ke ber shum mire qe ke hapur kte teme..

Shqiptaret e Zvicres ku jane..?

Duhet shpetuar ajo vajz nga kthetrat e vampirave..

ku eshte elna Durrsi?


rasti i Natashes qe kish qen 8 vite e humbur ne izolim total nga nje vampir.. tregon se Europa nuk eshte ajo qe e mendojme.. pra si model i solidaritetit e i interesimit per njeriun e vogel.. 
jO jo .. ne europ hupka dhe bulli e kerkush scan menderen..
rasti Natasha i ve vize .. idese qe te behemi si EU-ja..
Ne duhet te behemi dicka tjeter.. me e mire se EU-ja e me e mire se USa ku cdo rrugac mund te bleje kallash tek kinkaleria e lagjes e te vrase nje shkolle.. dhe kuptohet me te mire te behemi se Rusia ku nje polic i papergjegjshem shkakton mijra femij te vrare..

Prandaj ne shqipot duhet vet ti lujm levat tona e te shpetojme bashkatdhetaret e ngrata si rasti i Maries..


Iku Irena e mjere..e hodhi musho diku ne det dhe ferr ne kemb nuk i hyri..
e hodhen shkallnuristet ate katunarin ne kanal dhe ferr ne kemb nuk i hyri..
e vrau ne sy te zeqinese Sallaku.. genc sinen e ngrate ..bisha.. altin imellde tasho arapi dhe iku per qejf me gjith mantenuten e vet ne bruksel..e mejdan dhor moisi sallakve  terr syri sja ben..
Ja futi plumbin ne sy vampiri PS-ist eves se mjere dhe as e bija e as partia e eves nuk u ndjene 8 vite rresht..

etjetj..

----------


## Lexuesja

Me vjen shume keq , qe sot ne shekullin qe jetojme te ndodhin keto gjera, e sidomos ne perendim .


Ne se na jepet ndonje info per qytetin ku ndodhet apo numrin e telefonit te Mariza Arapit  ku mund te komunikojme , jam e gatshme dhe e sigurte qe kete vajze do ta ndihmojme dhe  shpetojm nga pengu .  

Ne se dikush nga te aferimit e vajzes eshte antar i ketij forumi , mund te komunikoje me mua , per te me ardhur ne ndihme  sa me shpejte te gjejme qytetin ku ndodhet Mariza Arapi , ne Gjermani  . 

Ne se gjejm qytetin ku ndodhet do ju afrohemi me teper idenditetit te pengmarresit , dhe mund te bejm ndonje manevrim me ane te interpolit per te shpetuar kete vajze fatkeqe nga duart e nje krimineli manjak .
 Nena e Marizes thote se :  SMS e fundit (data 1 maj 2006, ora 10.30) : Ne Sms eshte dhe prefiksi i shtetit ku eshte i regjistruar celulari . Me ane te numrin te telefonit mundet qe policia te indetifikoje se ne cfare emri eshte i regjistruar ky celular . 


Uroj qe Marizen ta gjejn sa me pare dhe te kthehet afer familjes se saj .

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Keqardhje per Marian, historine e saj; Shume keqardhje gjithashtu per vete aktin e pengmarrjes nga shqiparet qofshin ata te Shqiperise, apo Kosoves qe nuk reshtin  predikimin e vellazerimit …?! 

Ka ndonje aty rrotull ti shpjegoje atij makrose se Marine se  vellazerim nuk do te thote dhunim,pengmarrje, por respektim i njeriut, qofte femer a mashkull , lirise se tij si dhe te drejtave te tij personale!  




> Albo ke ber shum mire qe ke hapur kte teme..
> 
> Shqiptaret e Zvicres ku jane..?
> 
> Duhet shpetuar ajo vajz nga kthetrat e vampirave..
> 
> ku eshte elna Durrsi?


Ne Milano Brar, me ca dite pushime prane mbesave. Fare rastesisht ma zuri syri temen, per me teper vura re se isha thirrur ne apel …

Jane te renda, shume te renda ndodhi te tilla. Personalisht kam shume besim tek Drejtesia, ndaj mbeshtes plotesisht familjen e Marias ne nderrmarjen e procedurave ligjore ne Shqiperi si dhe i inkurajoj vazhdimin e tyre dhe ne organet e drejtesise Zvicereane. 

Do i keshilloja te merrnin nje flete kopie te padise se paraqitur ne Shqiperi se bashku me provat, sms dhe mbi te gjitha numrin e celularit nga vinin keta sms, emrin e kantonit apo kantoneve ku ajo ka jetuar e punuar dhe ta perkthenin ne nje nga gjuhet zyrtare, gjermanisht, frengjisht, apo italisht,  me perkthyes ligjor dhe te noterizuar, t’ia dergonin me poste Derpartamentit Federal te Drejtesise Zvicereane, adresen e te cilit do mundohem ta bashkangjis me postimin.




> Adresse
> Département fédéral de justice et police
> Palais fédéral ouest
> CH-3003 Berne
> T +41 (0)31 322 21 11, F +41 (0)31 322 78 32
> E-mailInformation
> Service d'information DFJP
> Palais fédéral ouest
> CH-3003 Berne
> ...


Marre nga: http://www.ejpd.admin.ch/ejpd/fr/home/die_oe.html



Ne Zvicer drejtesia funksionon me perpikmeri. Duhet vetem guximi per denoncimin. Ne rastet e pengmarrjes personat jane nen tutele te fuqishme. Dhuna eshte me e fuqishme ne aspektin psikologjik ( kercenim, torture, nencmim etj) se fizik ndaj, nese ndonjerit nga te familjes se Marias, rastesisht i bie rasti te komunikojne me te, do ishte mire ta inkurajonin ti drejtohej drejtesise nese mundej te shkeputej nga pengmarresi. 

Cdo kanton ka foyer ( shtepi) e veta per grate viktima te dhunes. Personat e strehuar aty jane te mbeshtetur si nga fusha sociale ( strehim, ushqim, avokat etj) ashtu dhe ajo psikologjike. Ne keto foye merren ne ngarkim persona te ndryshem me dokumenta apo pa dokumenta dhe shoqerohen deri ne integrimin e plote te tyre ne jeten normale, ndaj mos hezitoni ti drejtoheni drejtesise nga paniku i mospasjes se dokumentave…

Duke shpresuar se gjithcka do normalizohet dhe se Marias do i rikthehet liria e saj, perfitoj nga rasti te kaloj nje mesazh personal per te gjitha vajzat e reja qe enderrojne te hyne ne udhen e artit nepermjet kenges: Zvicra nuk ka ndonje zhvillim kushedi sa te larte ne fushen e artit si dhe gjetjes se artistit. Besoj se  ekeni vene re nga aktivitet e ndryshme kulturore se sa burim ka nga Zvicra ne to. Artistet dhe artistet e saj i drejtohen sa Frances aq dhe Amerikes per zhvillimin e enderres se tyre artistike, ndaj mundohuni te mos bini pre e premtive boshe te nejrezve sharlatane!

Elna.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cobra1

Me vejen shum keq per fatin e Maries ,sinqerish e ndiej veten fajtor qe nuk mundem te bej dicka per ate Moter .

Uroj qe te ndodhet sa me shpejt pran  gjirit   familiar

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

thx Elna per angazhimin tend..

rasti "Natasha" tregon se bota fle rehat ( e jo pak por 8 vjet) edhe kur i mungon nje njeri..
kjo eshte xhungël-izmi.. e kunderta e humanizmit e solidaritetit..

shteti shqiptar duhet ti tundi gjith kembanat derisa te gjendet maria..

kanibalet kosovare.. te cilet i paraprine ne vitet 90-te me eksperience e logjistike.. gjenerates se re kanibale shqiptare.. te sapo krijuar..duhen ndeshkuar..

ku e gjejne keta kte guxim te marrin vajzen e botes e ta trajtojne si skllave .. edhe ku pa..  ne mes te europes..

te shohim cdo bej qeverria shqiptare..dhe ambasada jon ne zvicer..
aty do u duket vlera..

elna bjeri buris sa te mundesh ne zvicer se ndoshta degjohet tek autoritetet e ndoshta na ndihmon fati e shpeton nje njeri nga vampiret.. shqip foles qe paskan qene te tmerrshem..

paskemi qene rrac e ndyre..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bregdetare

me dhemb zemra per fatin e kesaj vajze .....dhe lotet qe derdh ajo nen per filizen e saj qe e ka mberthyer nje vampir ......nuk esht rast i par po kete fat e pesojn me 10-tra vajza shqiptare qe mashtrohen neper bot  .......

(Nga KUCEDRAT   E MAFJES SHQIPTARE)


I uroj familjes se Maris kthimin  sa me shpejt te vajzes se tyre .......

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## _MALSORI_

Me vjen keq per Marien dhe per te gjitha ato qe kan pase fatin e Maries.Por njekohesisht edhe quditem qe Maria dhe shume te tjera si Maria nuk kan arrite qe sot ne kohen e mashtrimit te kuptojne se cfare po bejne. Nje fjale e urte popullore thote.....me ruaj deri 18 vjeqe pastaj jam e zonja ta ruaj veten.Cudi qe Maria sot qe eshte 26 vjeqe , mjaft e pjekur dhe te bjere ne kthetrat e kanibaleve , mafiozeve  etj ...quaje si te duash.....Dyshoj pak qe ajo me vete deshire mund te jete e humbur.Nese njeriu ka vullnet per te mos e pranuar ate qe ia imponojne te tjeret nuk ka zot qe e ndalon.Sot jemi ne boten e komunikimit dhe mjaft te tjera si Maria e kan gjete menyren per te shpetuar nga kthetrat edhe te mafiozave me te rrezikshem.Gjithsesi uroj qe te gjendet sa me pare dhe se motra te tjera si Maria te marrin mend dhe  ti vene gishtin kokes per ate qe bejne.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## kurkushi

Mua s`me vjen keq fare...
Ne vitin 1990,isha ne Zvicer ne Kantonin e St Gallen-it. Ne qytetin Wil nje fare Mark Qeta-kosovar qe njerezit e quanin Mark Qetniku (çetnik=kriminel=terrorist) solli nje grup kengetaresh nga Shkodra per t`kenduar shqip ne restoranin e tij qe e kishte hapur ne emer te gruas se tij shkine ...per tu treguar shqiptar pas 65 vitesh jete me shkijet dhe per shkijet dhe per t`prere para( nga Kosovaret) ne emer te patriotizmit shqiptar.
Kengetaret, emrat e tyre qe ishin kete radhe ne kete restoran nuk i dij te gjithe por  ishin : Mark Gjoka, Zef Gojani, Mark Nika, Liri Rasha dhe tri "cuca" tjera "llokume"! Aty, askush nga shqipteret (e pasur) s`shkonte per te degjuar kengen dhe muziken, perveq te varferve por vetem per te marre me vedi ne fund te bremjes njeren nga keto... Pese here shkova une vet te degjoj Liri Rashen drejteperdrejt ( live) ,vetem nje here e takova se s`kishte kohe nga klientet qe e merrnin per te "kenduar" neper banesat e tyre ne Zvicer! E per te  tjerat me te rejat dhe me te bukurat...t`mos flasim fare!
Kjo Marie...X,Y-ni, e ka dijtur fare mire qe po ike ne Zvicer per prostitucion e jo per kenge, se me kenge shqipteret jane te  sterngopur,secili shqiptar eshte sot nje kengetar apo kengetare ,njesoj sikurse romet (gabelet), vetem prostitucioni eshte nje gje qe s`ngope njeriun asnjehere. Te gjitha femrat shqiptare qe dalin dhe dolen jashte shqiperise per gjoja muzike dhe kenge e dijten dhe e dijne  krejtesisht se vetem mitren dhe jo muziken e tyre ua degjojne kurbetçaret! Sa per kenge dhe ze te tyre, ata i kane kasetat dhe disqet e tyre,s`kane nevoje fare ti shohin...
Familja e kesaj gruaje qe qenka ne hall duhet te jape numrin e telit ne te cilin kane kontaktuar heren e fundit me vajzen... dhe sigurimi shteteror Zviceran te cilin e njoh perfekt, brenda 24 oresh me se largu e gjene dhe e liron apo  dhe e denon  kete grua  te mjere dhe te deshtuar ne planet e saja per t`u bere e pasur ...
Secila femer shqiptare qe merr udhen per diku jashte shtepise, ajo shkon vetem per te ngritur kembet larte , jo per kenge, per dituri, per shkolle, per ... Vetem per t`ua shuar etjen afaristeve "bisnismeneve" shqiptare pleq se ata (pleqet) kane para (e jo te rinjte...) qe ato i sjellin si dekoracion te bisneseve te tyre ne Zvicer per t`ua zbukuruar dhe per  te  perfituar me shume para nga ardhja e tyre ne bisniset e tyre...
Kjo vashe eshte si te gjitha tjerat e ketyre 15 viteve qe po e shohin se ç`eshte "demokracia" dhe ne fund kerkojne ndihme t`i liroje dikush nga kjo "demokraci". Kesaj i thone : Po me pelqen por s`po ma zen se qenka teper i madh!

Po perseris: 
Jepni nr.e telit ,ate te thirrjes se fundit ku prinderit kerkuan vajzen e u doli "dhenderri" po do te shihni se sa gjate ajo do te mbetet  kjo grua e pazbuluar, pa mare parasysh ne eshte ende ne Zvicer apo jo!

----------


## Ermal 22

Mjaft me ato fjale kurrkushi se i beri gjithe femrat  shqiptare kurva, e ndoshta nje dite i lind deshira ndonje femret prej fisit tend te kerkoje pasuri e fame jashte shteti. Cfare din ti per te gjitha femrat qe kalojne ne perendim? Mos me fole kot se i hyn ne gjynah njerzve dhe i merr ne goje kot. Apo eshte gje e bukur per femren te jete prostitute sot, me gjithe ato semundje e njerez perverse ne bote.   Ajo Maria paska qene mesuese, poete, kengetare e artiste dhe jo ndonje fshatare e perdale me 2 klase shkolle qe kish mbetur per te shkuar hu me hu.  Duhet ta kuptojme se edhe femrat shqiptare, ashtu si shumica mashkullore, kane te drejten te ndjekin jashte shteti endrrat e tyre artistike e personale. Pushtlleku qendron tek meshkujt qe lozin me endrrat e tyre dhe i perdorin si skllave apo i fusin ne kurthe. Me siguri ka edhe prej atyre apo fatkeqe qe duan te priostituohen nga halli, por nuk ben ti pergjithsojme gjith femrat tona duke gjykuar si pleqt e para 100 vjeteve.
Ngelen duke permendur lajmet per raste femrash apo numra qe shkojne ne qindra e qe u premtohet pune si kamariere, kengetare, kujdestare femijesh, pune fejese e martese e te tjera.  
Mire qe paska ndihmuar interpoli dhe uroj ta gjejne Marien sa me shpejt se vajz nene ne hall duket edhe historia e saj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## valdanosi

Mos i bini ne qafe ,e mos i shtini te gjitha femrat ne nji thes qe kan dale jashte shtetit ,per  te arrite andren e tyre,me ato qe kan dale te merren me pune te pista
  Pershendetje ....Valdanosi........Ps :arushi: roj qe ajo vajze te i bashkohet familjes se saje sa ma pare.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## elen

Krimi madh eshte ,ju shkaterrua jeta te shkretes .Edhe te kthehet ne Shqiperi do kete humbe gjysmat e viteve dhe nuk do ti mjaftojne hallet e veta do kete dhe llafet e njerezve................

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Jeni vetë prindër, ndaj po ju lutem: Më ktheni vajzën! 


Margarita Arapi

Letra e mëposhtme është sjellë dje në redaksi nga nëna dhe vëllai i Maria Arapit (Mariza Arapi  emri i artit), këngëtares së muzikës popullore shqiptare, me historinë e së cilës Shekulli-Kontakt dhe disa media të tjera e njohën publikun disa ditë më parë. Dje, disa ditë pas denoncimit dhe botimeve që pasuan, Margarita dhe Albani ishin sërish në redaksinë tonë...


Letër në redaksi

Shko po të doni edhe matanë Kofi Ananit dhe pritni se do tju vijë Maria.... Kjo ishte përgjigjja zyrtare e një nëpunësi të konsullatës shqiptare në Zvicër për problemin tonë që falë medias, e dinë tashmë të gjithë... Indiferentizmi i paprecedent i këtij zyrtari të shtetit që vetëm emrin e ka të tillë na shtyu në këtë apel të ri për të rikthyer pranë familjes vajzën dhe motrën tonë, Marian. 
Ne duam të denoncojmë publikisht këtë sjellje të paskrupullt të përfaqësuesit tonë konsullor në Bernë, i cili me indiferentizmin dhe mosveprimin e tij, i bëhet krahë krimit dhe nëpërkëmbjes të emrit dhe dinjitetit të vajzës sonë. Familja jonë ka shprehur dhe shpreh dyshimin për lidhje jolegale mes policisë zvicerane dhe personit që mban peng vajzën tonë. Ndaj i bëjmë thirrje drejtuesve të shtetit të reflektojnë me përgjegjësi morale e qytetare. Ne duam të falënderojmë shefat e protokollit në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme, Teuta dhe Guri, të cilët bënë përpjekje për ta zgjidhur këtë çështje. Por i takon Ministrisë së Brendshme të tregojë forcën e vërtetë të ligjit, duke demonstruar të gjithë vullnetin dhe përgjegjësinë ndaj këtij krimi. Ne kemi denoncuar fuqimisht tashmë në shtypin e shkruar dhe para kamerave, (stafet e medias na kanë ndihmuar pa masë). Por gjërat kanë mbetur në vendnumëro. Po sfilitemi duke u sorrollatur në të gjitha zyrat pa asnjë shpresë. Jam një nënë 60 vjeç me sëmundjet e moshës dhe djali im që detyrohemi të udhëtojmë gjatë, dhe të presim pa fund, shpesh pa pasur mundësi çlodhjeje dhe ushqimi. Duam vetëm të rishohim dritën e syve, Marien tonë. 
Kjo ngjarje ka shkatërruar gjithçka që një artiste e re si Maria ka arritur me aq sakrificë. Maria humbi gjithçka në këto 3 vite. Por ne besojmë se nën mjegullën e rëndë të shtypjes, nëpërkëmbjes, shfrytëzimit, njeriu që e do jetën di të gjejë rrezen e dritës, portën e fatit, gëzimin e jetës. Në këtë botë ne jemi bashkudhëtarë të përkohshëm. Ne e dimë që ajo do të gjej forca e kurajo tia nisë nga e para. Por së pari duhet të kthehet. Ne i bëjmë thirrje me zë të fortë ndërgjegjes politike të vendit, që të mos mbyllin sytë, para këtij problemi që mbetet shqetësimi ynë më i thellë. Janë prindër vetë dhe duhet ta dinë mirë si vuan zemra e një nëne. Ma ktheni vajzën. 






22/09/2006

sheklli

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

*...*


Nuk di nese arrini te kuptoni qe ne jemi popull pa shtet normal! 

Personalisht kam perjetuar ne shume raste reagimin mosperfilles te perfaquesve te shtetit tone ne Berne, duke filluar per ceshtje nga me elementaret, deri tek disi me te komplikuarat. Pershtypja qe me kane lene personalisht, eshte se keta njerez ne radhe te pare nuk realizojne pergjegjesine qe kane perpara njerezve te popullit Shqiptar si perfaqesues te tyre qe jane...! 
Fatkeqesia eshte se ne si popull nuk mundemi ti besojme profesionalisht çeshtjet tona qe normalisht ata duhet ti marrin persiper, ndaj eshte e kote te harxhohet kohe me ta! 

Nuk di nese kjo familje ka kerkuar ndihme ne ambasaden zvicereane ne Tirane. Ai djali shqiptar qe eshte ne recepcion duket disi i serte, por gjithsesi ben mire punen e tij. Te kerkohet nepermjet atij, takim me nje perfaqesues te shtetit zvicerean dhe te keshillohet kjo familje, duke derguar te gjitha te dhenat qe disponon (nr tel, emrin e personit pengmarres, si dhe emrat e kantoneve ku presupozohet se ka jetuar kjo vajze), per rrugen ligjore qe duhet te ndiqet për kërkimin e Marias! 

Mbase ka dhe alternativa tjera kerkimi ndihme..., por mua kjo nuk me duket shume e komplikuar! 

Mendimi im ky! 

Elna!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Kerkush!

Qe te behet nje bote duhen shume njerez: 

-Njerez, meshkuj a femra, te mrekullueshem, qe u permbahen te gjitha normave respektuese te jetes ne shoqeri.

-Njerez qe duan ti kundershtojne keta rregulla e qe permbahen per arsye x-y ( ligji, frika, respekti, ndjenjat etj...etj). 

-Njerez qe mendojne qe njeriu, dhe njeriu femer ne kete mes, duhet te jete i respektuar dhe te ndjehet i respektuar. 

- Njerez te paditur, qe mendojne te lene grate e tyre ne vendin e origjines gjate kurbetimit duke i patur ne mbrojtje breda familjes " nga te vellezerit", shokët a kojshitë. 

-Njerez medioker, qe mendojne dhe veprojne me braktisje ndaj grave te tyre viktima te dhunes te luftes a jetes nga serbet. 

- Njerez hajdute, kriminele etj etj... per qe njerezit normale perpos perballjes me jeten, te perballen dhe me ligesite dhe idiotesite ketyre njerezve te botevogel! 

- Njerez Kerkusher, qe mendojne se cdo femer qe kerkon udhen e diturise, progresit dhe lirise,nje nje forme tjeter jo vetem brenda kufinjve ka vetem nje alternative: kembet ne ajer. 

Pra: Duhen Gjithkushet per te bere nje bote te madhe dhe Kerkushet per te bere nje bote te vogel;te vogel fare! 

Mendimi im ky 

Elna.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bregdetare

asnjeher mos paragjyko per jeten e tjetrit sepse nuk e di se cfar e ka detyruar kete vajz ,shum njerez genjejn   duke i mashtruar   ne fillim hiqen te dashur ,dhe pas disa muajesh i shtien ne rrug  prositucjoni dhe kjo esht nje realitet i par me syt tan perdit si jasht dhe brenda vendit ......para disa kohesh esht dhen nje emisjon nga gazetarja arjana qatipi  me vajzat shqiptare te rrembyera  ne itali .

rasti i nje mirditore 19 vjece e kishte fijuar babai me shkuesi  djali ishte i punesuar ne itali ,nuk po them se nga ishte ky person ,pas disa muajesh ishin martuar dhe jetonin te dy normalisht ne venecia ,ne nje mbremje kur kjo vajz priste burrin e saj......... i vin nje tjeter shqiptar dhe i prezantohet si shok i burrit te saj ............. ashtu si i kemi ne zakonet si pritet miku dhe aq me teper kur je ne dhe te huaj .........per disa caste ky person i la te dyshoj se punet nuk po shkonin mir .....ne koh mer telefoni dhe don te flas me burrin...... por ky i thot burri jot jam un tani  vajza sa skalon ne depresjon ,dhe qe nga ajo dit per 2 muaj rresht 5 shqiptar te tjer e perdhunonin  dhe e torturonin sepse kjo nuk donte te dilte ne rrug  per te ardhur  turp .......fati i kesaj vajze perfundoj nga nje zemer mir italjan qe e shpetoj nga kucedra e mafjes shqiptare  ,qe sot jan me vila  dhe me makina lluksoze  ......e tregova kete histori sepse si kjo vajz jan shum  vajza te tjera   qe perfundojn ne duart e ketyre gjakpirsve .....

dhe njeher i uroj familjes se maris kethim e vajzes

----------


## Zemrushja

Do thoja se shqiptaret e Zvicres do e kishin me te lehte te kerkonin kete vajze duke pa nje *foto* te saj.. Kush mund t'i ndihmoje me nje foto?! Mbase ka njerez qe e njofin me tjeter emer aty.. mbase nuk e njohin me emrin Marie.. prandaj mendoj qe do ishte me normale dhe me ndihmuese fotoja e kesaj goce.. 

Te them te drejten, hera e pare qe e degjoj qe kjo vajze ka qene kengetare .. nuk e di cfare e ka shtyre te marre rrugen e mergimit, pasi endra cdo njeri ka shume, por duhet te analizoje cfare do e gjeje kur te arrije ne destinacion. Duke pare se si ka vajtur puna me njerezit shqiptare qe jane kail te shesin edhe motren e tyre.. une per vete sdo e kisha marre ate rruge..Nejse

Tashme pak rendesi ka cfare si qysh ka ndodhur... E rendesishme eshte te gjendet kjo vajze perderisa kjo nuk eshte dakord me fatin qe ka gjetur andej.. ta ndihmojme me sa te kemi mundesi..

ps. mendimi i Elnas mu duk shume i drejte.. duhen levizur te gjitha guret per te arritur kthimin e vajzes ne atdhe..

Ngushellime familjes

Zemrushja

----------


## _MALSORI_

ps. mendimi i Elnas mu duk shume i drejte.. duhen levizur te gjitha guret per te arritur kthimin e vajzes ne atdhe..

Ngushellime familjes

Zemrushja[/QUOTE]





 ajo nuk eshte sa natasha.pastaj nuk besoj se ndodhet ne ndonje bodrum.kjo gje te ben te mendosh se ajo nuk don vete per tu gjetur o njerez se po te donte ah e kishte gjetur nje rruge per te shpetuar prej te ashtuquajturit rrembyes te saj.shpetoj natasha qe ishte femije e jo me nje e shkolluar dhe ne moshe kaq te madhe. nejse uroj qe te gjendet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

